# Trouble with filter?



## [email protected] (Jul 10, 2013)

For some reason my mast'e wouldn't go through my 0.2 filter, 5ml max and I've tried a few filters,

The solution is clear so I don't know what's up with it?

No raw powder in the filter either, or could the raw just have aload of sh1t in it?


----------



## Keith1569 (Jul 10, 2013)

How many mg/ml
And what percent of ba and bb did u use


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 10, 2013)

200mg/ml
Ba 2%
Bb 30%
Gso/eo 50:50 carrier


----------



## Keith1569 (Jul 10, 2013)

I have never used eo, but it should of held at 200mg without the need for eo. Anyway maybe the eo is messing up the filter?
Also why did you use 30% bb?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 10, 2013)

Nuke12 .. Here we go again! Is solution warm? did u try and draw air thru filter to make sure it's not the issue?  200mg is a beech as I see crashes all the time. Some raws suck ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 11, 2013)

Yes warm, holding fine, nice and thin, pulling back on the plunger caused a vacum at 1st then a hard pull started to suck air but this was after I started filtering before and after still jamming.

Iv emailed were I got them to see if there's a problem with them ie any other buyers mensioning it.

That recipe iv used before no problems for my mast and tren. The higher bb and is to get it to hold, 200mg/ml mast'e won't hold on standard ba,bb,gso its melting point is 185-190oC.

This has worked fine before, it must be the filter, there is no raw crashing in the filter its still liquid....

I'll try and push some pure gso through a new1 tomorow to see if its the filters, if so then ill have to buy a new batch of filters...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 11, 2013)

Just filtered 10ml gso with a new filter no problem, must be sh1t mast raws this time round iv getn it filtered but lost about 10ml in all the filters v used and used 2-3 filters per 10ml!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 11, 2013)

Wow. Pm me where both items came from. Issues have been happening like that to others .. Wonder if u were to 45ium filter then 22it .Thks Ib


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 12, 2013)

Nuclear your pm box is full cuz.  Delete some..ib


----------

